

Multiple GLSL effects in WebGL - charliesome
http://glsl.heroku.com/e#951.2

======
anttihi
These effects are classic and have been seen in numerous demoscene
productions, but it's a nice reference.

If there were some comments this would be a really helpful resource for anyone
who's interested in learning basic effects programming in GLSL. By modifying
these basic effects one could create a pretty nice WebGL-based demoscene
production even with little knowledge (just add music and sync effects to it).

~~~
mrdoob2
By reading the code and tweaking in (seeing the result in realtime) you should
be able to learn how things work.

Also, don't forget to checkout the rest of effects [1], there are lots! :)

[1] <http://glsl.heroku.com/>

------
Geee
Really soothing to see these incredibly fluid WebGL demos when I'm used to
jerky scrolling and animations in the browser.

------
knowtheory
Hunh. Most of these fail to compile for me, and i'm running Chrome on a mac.
Anyone else having similar problems?

------
Raphael
I love how you can edit the effect and see how it changes.

